# When are they going to write a World Engine novel??



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm sure there are a quite a few people on here who really, really want to see a novel based around the destruction of the Necron World Engine. Has anyone heard any rumours, hints, nods at any events or any writers blogs? I assume when it does get written(it will dammit!), that it will probably be part of the Space Marine Battles series. It just seems like far to epic a story to not get written. In an ideal world ADB would write it or Abnett.

Are you out there dead.blue.clown? Any words of wisdom or knowledge...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I want to see this one as well. 

Hopefully a story written from both sides as well.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I asked on the unofficial BL forum, the Bolthole, several supported it and someone was doing an amateur version of the story, but no authors or anyone official responded afaik.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

We can only wait. The World Engine is too awesome not to be written about, it's just a matter of time.


LotN


----------

